
Ask HN: Business Class Internet Providers in France - briandear
I&#x27;ve been diligently searching, but I&#x27;m having a tough time finding business class internet providers&#x2F;plans&#x2F;costs for France. Does anyone have any sources to find out more information about getting higher-grade internet connections in France? Essentially, this would be for a small hotel-type property, but I can only seem to find information for consumer-level plans. Thanks!
======
seren
Orange offering is called business service :

[http://www.orange-business.com/fr/produits/business-
internet](http://www.orange-business.com/fr/produits/business-internet)

I have no idea what it is worth though, probably over expensive if you know
what your doing.

